

An Interactive Analysis of Tolkien's Works - myth_drannon
http://lotrproject.com/statistics/books/

======
ekianjo
Not bad, but getting the data is one thing, but this screams for a "so what?"
question. Interpreting data and making sense of it is where the real analysis
takes place. For example, you would need to compare what makes Tolkien books
stand out from the rest of the literature and so on in order to drive
observations and tentative conclusions.

This being said, great work and hopefully this is just the beginning of a
continued effort to better understand Tolkien's work.

~~~
shadowmint
I disagree; I find the 'pure data' of this much more compelling than some
arbitrary speculation about the meaning of the results.

For example, you could speculate that the sentiment analysis shows points of
tension and peace in the story, and investigate that hypothesis... but is
writing a blog about that, what situations it works in, and what situations it
doesn't work in and coming up with a 'well, maybe...' kind of result what
interesting? Not to me.

...but providing me with the tools to investigate that myself?

Awesome!

~~~
ekianjo
This is not really "pure" data as there could be tons of other analysis done
on the text that one can do and you do not get the raw results, and the tools
to get the data and do further analysis are not provided (AFAIK). Why did the
author just limit itself to those, or why did those matter more than the other
? What is the purpose of getting the data in the first place? Usually getting
data is a mean to answer a question, you do not generate data just for the
purpose of the data itself. Hence my "so what" question.

------
stcredzero
The "Gandalf's Gear" poster has a reference to Erfworld. (Which, in turn has
references to just about everything else.)

<http://www.erfworld.com/wiki/index.php/Eyebook>

------
makmanalp
This is badass, but I put my money down right now that you're going to get
sued by Tolkien Jr. That guy is relentless.

------
shivaas
Frickin WOW!! what an amazing project..

~~~
kentosi
Considering that he even has an Android app .... I'm just blown away by the
sheer dedication.

------
LefterisJP
I was looking at the sentiment analysis tab of the project. I really wonder
how the algorithm works. It seems that for almost all pages and most books the
sentiment is either negative or neutral. The absence of positive sentiment can
be observed immediately.

------
mrtimo
Does the OP describe what tools he used to perform the analysis? I'd love to
learn!

